# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Old Style Risk Map

## joefrizzell

So I was looking around the interwebs for an old school Risk map that I could print out and play on. Couldn't find one I liked so I made one myself. Check it out and let me know what you think:

----------


## RailedRobin

Impressive! I love the colors in it. Are you planning to use it only for Risk or for other things as well?

Skickat från min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk 4

----------


## Freehand 5.5

Nice work.

Australia is written this way, isn't it?

The biggest flaw in risk is giving 2 points for Australia. 1 is way better for a balanced game.
The other possibility would be to keep the 2 points and link east of it with South America.
Just my two cents as a game designer.

----------


## MDW

You mean spelt correctly? Yes, Australia is correct. Ukraine has an i in it.
I remember playing on a map that linked Eastern Australia with Argentina, but maybe that link was drawn in to fix the gameplay.
I don't think Australia having 2 armies is incorrect - South America gets 2 armies for 4 territories. The big jump is from 3 armies for 6 African territories to 5 for 7 European ones. Europe has an advantage here - it should be only 4 armies for 7 European territories. Compare it with North America which gives 5 armies for 9 territories. Or you could create a new European territory. Probably a Ukraine that borders Northen and Southern Eorope and the remainder of the old Ukraine change to Russia.

----------


## Gilles Filleau

Hello. I like the aspect. I am trying to do a map of this aspect for a Ticket to ride map. I am using Inkscape. Could you give me some tips of how you did yours ? Cheers.

----------


## swifty

It's a fantastic map, I'd like to get a hi res version to blow up for a giant risk board I am planning to make. Any chance you could send me the hi res version?

----------


## joefrizzell

I don't know much about inkscape, I used photoshop to make this map. here's a link to the PSD if you want to take a look:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/apwcqqtakideyiy/An0C9VVyDM

Basically I took a generic risk map and overlaid it with the texture from some old paper and added text. All the pieces are in the link if you want to play around.

----------


## joefrizzell

Thanks! Here's the download link for the bigger file:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2mwima07n1mqis/Risk_Map.jpg

its 42 in @ 300dpi, so you should be good on the size. Also i fixed the spelling on it (whoops).

----------


## swifty

You're an absolute star, I wasn't sure whether you were going to reply or not. I have downloaded the full version, I'll make it into a full size giant risk set then will upload some photos. 
Thanks again, it's a beautiful map!

----------


## SJS

Cool.  Is that the number of armies per turned in card set along the top?  I hate having to look that up every time, great idea to put it on the board.  Plus you can use a marker to keep track.

----------


## dashgalaxy86

This design is very cool~

----------


## darkquanto

Nice map, i am currently working on a map myself but i am not used to working with photoshop so it's going slow. However when it's finished i will be twice as happy. I have one question, did you make your borders with erasing the sides or is there a better way to make coastlines? I always get sharp edges which make it ugly :s

----------

